# Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??



## dorschmaxel (26. September 2010)

War jemand  in den letzten Tagen von Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter raus,und kann mir sagen was im moment so läuft.????Ich bin am kom Wochenende oben|supergri und wollte mir ein bisschen appetit holen.#h


----------



## alina95 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Würde mich auch brennend Interessieren .
Bin von Dienstag bis Donnerstag oben.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Ich war heute auf der Silverland (Fehmarn).

Als es noch "ruhig" war, waren wir recht weit draußen und ich hatte fix 3 gutmaßige Dorsche und habe 2 richtig gute Fische verpatzt. :c Dazu noch ein paar Babys. Dann kam Wind und Wellen, sodass wir in den Inselschutz mussten, wo leider nicht ganz soviel Fisch war. Insgesammt 6 gut maßige Dorsche und ein Wittling hatte ich, wäre es nicht windiger und welliger geworden, sodass wir an den ersten Stellen geblieben wären, hätte ich um einiges mehr haben können. 

Insgesammt fangen die Kutter recht gut. Überhaupt war dieses Jahr recht Fischreich. Fahrt lieber von den Fehmarnkuttern, die brauchen im Schnitt mindestens eine Stunde weniger um an die Fangplätze zu kommen.


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

gibts da nicht ne trööd mit "aktuelle Kutterfänge" oder so ähnlich ??? #c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



HD4ever schrieb:


> gibts da nicht ne trööd mit "aktuelle Kutterfänge" oder so ähnlich ??? #c


 

Hau mich wenn ich lüge, aber so "aktuell" ist der doch gar nicht mehr... #c


----------



## Hybrid (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Moin,

wie tief habt Ihr gefangen, ich will nächstes WE mal los und bin froh wenn ich nicht bei "null" anfangen muß, danke vorab. H


----------



## Nordlicht (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Ich hatte vor kurzem dier ersten Dorsche ab 2,5 Meter !!
Am besten war bei 7 Metern #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Waren ca. 14 Meter erst, später 5-8 Meter.

Gefischt habe ich mit Kieler Blitz Kiel Pilkern in Orange+silber in 65gr mit Oktopussi  Garnierung am Zusatzdrilling, womit ich durchgehend ohne Probleme fischen konnte, auch wenn der Wind die Schnur  manchmal ziemlich rumwirbelte (was aber selbst bei einem 100gr Pilker nicht besser war), mit einem 40gr Wuttke Pilker hätte ich auch fischen können, das war mir dann aber doch auf dauer zu leicht.

Pilker und Beifänger lief beides gut, wobei ich mitlerweile nur noch seltend Beifängermontagen montiere, meißt fange ich mit Pilker genausogut und das ganze Getüddel stört mich nur bei der Köderführung. Ein paar habe ich aber immer mit.

Die Dorsche hatten Heringe, Seeringler, Krebse und Steine  im Magen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzem dier ersten Dorsche ab 2,5 Meter !!
> Am besten war bei 7 Metern #h


 

Hab ich schon gelesen, Andi. #h
Aufn Kutter wars wie tot, die Scheuchwirkung vom kutter wars nicht, ich habe so weit geworfen wie noch nie und gefangen wurde von den Weiten her überall.

Komisch finde ich nur, das im Sund kein Dorsch zu finden ist, auch wenn die Uferangler und Fischer sich dort besacken. #c


----------



## dorschmaxel (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Na das macht ja mal hoffnung.Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt am Samstag auch noch mit und alles wird gut.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Hoffe... denn in letzter Zeit weeeht es oft aus allen Ecken!
In der in der Woche bis Samstag wars ruhig, heute nicht mehr. :c


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Wir wollen auch WE hoch kommen mit Boot.

Denke das wir Burgtiefe oder Miramar  unser Boot zu Wasser lassen werden.

Wetter wird Jut.........hoffentlich.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Stokker (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzem dier ersten Dorsche ab 2,5 Meter !!
> 
> Klar Andy
> 2,5 m.|rolleyes
> ...


----------



## Gersti (29. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Moin Moin,

war mit 7 Kumpels letzten sa auf der Einigkeit.
Für viele war es das erste mal auf nem kutter, aber jeder hat was gefangen. Ich hab mit nem Kumpel 15 Wittis und 4 Dorsche in der Kiste gehabt. Der Rest ging zurück. Die meisten sind von uns auf Naturköder gefangen worden. Aber keine großen dabei. Ein Dorsch von 7 kg wurde auf dem Kutter gefangen, dann kam von der größe her lange nichts. Aber war ein super tag, die Manschaft war super nett und wir kommen gerne wieder!! Insgesamt wurden an dem Tag 143 Fische entnommen.

Gruß Gersti


----------



## dorschmaxel (30. September 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Heissa noch 2 Tage und 450 Km |bigeyestrennen mich noch vom WE auf Fehmarn.Das Wetter scheint auch Ok zu werden.#h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Am Sonntag geht es los.

Fehmarn wir 2 Fischers kommen.

Wollen Richtung Klausdorf/Staberhuk.

Geht da wat???

Grüssle in den Norden


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Bericht Fehmarn Südstrand:

Wellen, ja und wie.
Strömung,ja und wie.

Fische, nein wie schade.

Alles versucht im Sund, nichts ging.#d

Bis zum nächsten WE, dann greifen wir nochmals an.#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Wart ihr am Sonntag im Sund?

...ich war dort und da war noch ein anderen Boot am Pilken. 

Einen Biss habe ich versemmelt, abgeschneidert bei der Höllenströmung. :c

Noch dazu "Wassereinbruch", mein Boot ist wirklich Wellentauglich wegen seinem Vorbau, nur schlecht wenn durch eine Brettharte Welle die Plexiglasscheibe mit Dichtung rausfliegt...


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Moing #h,

kann mir jemand Auskunft geben, wie die Chacen für Heringe die nächsten 2 Wochen aussehen?
Fängt man um diese Jahreszeit Heringe, wenn Ja, in welchem Bereich (eher flach oder tief)?


----------



## Hybrid (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Moin,

letzte Woche Mittwoch waren noch reichlich davon da, hatten sie vor Westermakelsdorf bei 15m+ unterm Boot.


Gruß H.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

war gerade von Sa-Mo drei Tage von Heiligenhafen auf See.

Sa NullNummer wegen Stürmchen... und feiger Kutter... LOL

So 9 Dorsche
Mo 16 Dorsche

Gebissen auf alles was man rangehängt hat, egal Pilker Gummifisch Twister.....

Wassertiefe 15-20 Meter war am besten. Flacher waren haupsächlich nur Wittlinge und untermaßige Dorschlinge.

War so ne Fahrt die *alle*s drin hatte ...
Es gab Leute die gekotzt haben.
Es gab Leute die nix gefangen haben 
Es gab Leute die ihre Angel verloren haben
Es gab einen Pilker verlust beim Rauswerfen und 5 Plätze weiter und ca 2 Minute Später holt einer den Pilker mit Jig wieder raus.
Es gab ne Prügelei
Es gab Kutterverbot für einen Prügler
Es gab Erbsensuppe
Es gab genug zu lachen
Es war am Sa schweinekalt
usw....


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> War so ne Fahrt die *alle*s drin hatte ...
> Es gab Leute die gekotzt haben.
> Es gab Leute die nix gefangen haben
> Es gab Leute die ihre Angel verloren haben
> ...



Also einfach angeln und ein paar Fische fangen würde mir schon reichen.|bigeyes


----------



## marv3108 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> war gerade von Sa-Mo drei Tage von Heiligenhafen auf See.
> 
> Sa NullNummer wegen Stürmchen... und feiger Kutter... LOL
> 
> ...


 
Was heisst denn ein feiger Kutter? Mit welchem warste denn los?


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Was heisst denn ein feiger Kutter? Mit welchem warste denn los?


 

Klaus-Peter... hatte keine Lust.....

zweite und dritte Tag Einigkeit 
Der Käpten und Besatzung ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## marv3108 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Naja, dafür haste ja was erlebt?! Meinungsverschiedenheiten hat man(n) ja immer mal, aber gleich ne Schlägerei #q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

Kannst mal sehen wozu Alkohol in der Lage ist. #d


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Kannst mal sehen wozu Alkohol in der Lage ist. #d




Wem sagst du das... der größte Hammer bezüglich Alkohol war mal, dass zwei Leute mit dem Boot rausgefahren sind, wobei die zweite person keine Ahnung hatte, wie man sich auf dem Wasserverhält. Der Besitzer vom boot trinkt ordentlich Bier und Kräuterlikör und pennt ein... und der Ahnungslose hatte keine Ahnung, was er machen soll...

Ein Kollege von mir war vorletztes Wochenende mit der Einigkeit draußen... kein einziger Fisch auf dem gesamten Schiff #d


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das... der größte Hammer bezüglich Alkohol war mal, dass zwei Leute mit dem Boot rausgefahren sind, wobei die zweite person keine Ahnung hatte, wie man sich auf dem Wasserverhält. Der Besitzer vom boot trinkt ordentlich Bier und Kräuterlikör und pennt ein... und der Ahnungslose hatte keine Ahnung, was er machen soll...
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir war vorletztes Wochenende mit der Einigkeit draußen... kein einziger Fisch auf dem gesamten Schiff #d


 

Hmm war er der Ahnungslose?
Wer auf der Einigkeit nichts fängt sollte üben oder sichs erklären lassen. Soweit ich gehört/gelesen berichtet bekommen habe war es letzte Woche nciht schlecht?

Wundert mich aber kann sein. Dann hatten die anderen Kutter aber garantiert nicht mehr.


----------



## zxmonaco (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn Heiligenhafen??*

War Sonntag mit der Antaris draußen, war echt super
monat mit der Silverland und ich würde von diesem kutter abraten,
am Besten haben wir an dem Wrack gefangen 15 Dorsche von 60 bis75 wurden dort gefangen.
Also wenn ihr im Flachen angeln dann nehmt kupfer töne wie grün Rot Schwarz rot 
Im Tiefen sind Herringe und Sprotten unterwegs also am besten lila glitter


----------

